# Can hedgehogs eat ice cream ?



## Oreothehedgie (Nov 9, 2017)

can hedgehogs eat ice cream ? My little boy likes to steal my ice cream he hops up in my bowl and licks it up he loves ice cream and I was wondering if it was something I should give him like once a month or never !


----------



## Ktb (Oct 20, 2017)

I really wouldn't risk it. You don't know what kind of effects it could have on your hedgehog, especially since sugar and dairy isn't part of their standard diet.


----------

